

Moral Panics and the Death of Fun (by former BI CTO fired over tweets) - ericdykstra
http://paxdickinson.wordpress.com/2014/10/22/moral-panics-and-the-death-of-fun/

======
dang
Flag-killed by users earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8493620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8493620).

Edit: Somebody emailed us who was worried that this comment indicated some
policy change about content like the OP. It didn't. It was just routine.

